
Generalized Additive Models in R – A free interactive course - danso
https://noamross.github.io/gams-in-r-course/
======
wjnc
This even works on mobile - wow.

GAMs are great tools. However in my understanding they can be quite unstable
when working with (subsets of) medium sized data. In other words: it's easy to
formulate quite complex models that seem to work, but fail at prediction. So
as with any complex modelling mastery is the key.

